# Aspirin in pregnancy for clotting problem... when should you start?



## ally b (Jan 25, 2006)

Dear Friends,


Sorry for the previous messages, the site is having a wobbler!


Just had a query about taking aspirin in pregnancy. I recently found out I carry factor 5 leiden, which most likely was responsible for mine and my Sister having multiple miscarriages. 


My Sister has now got two lovely boys, after taking aspirin in pregnancy and I am seriously considering trying DIUI with aspirin with the hope I may be lucky this time.


Hubby and me are trying to adopt and have been doing so for 3 years now. However, they are very ageist. Despite hubby being super fit, we keep having matches rejected due to his age (he's 5. So I have a dilemma that if I don't try DIUI again we may never have a family.. As I am 38 soon, time is running out. I may never have a family and there's nothing I want more.


Has anyone taken aspirin in pregnancy and if so when did you start taking it?
My consultant has said when you get a positive result, but I would like to take it sooner if possible as my last miscarriage was around 6 weeks and I wonder if I had taken aspirin early would it have worked out?


Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Much love
Ally


----------



## anna62 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, I have not gotten pregnant yet but I have been taking aspirin for my last two cycles, I have high plateletes and have always had upto 6 days of spotting before af arrives, the last two cycles that I have been taking aspirin my spotting has gone down to just two days! My fertility doctor advised I take it when I get a positive but whenI said I was worried I wouldn't even get a positive without it she said to take it a few days after ovulation. I take it from the day after ovulation now and so far it is helping! Good luck!


----------

